# Random reboots?



## SolanaModel3 (Jul 30, 2017)

So I got my car on Saturday.
All fine besides nagging random reboots of the screen.
Several times in the last 48 hours, the system rebooted when I got in the car.
Takes ˜30 sec and the car seems to be willing to operate, just black screen, then logo, then running ok.
Is that normal? Should I reboot the MCU with the two wheel press method?
I'm in v2018.14.13
Marc


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

I would say for sure try the manual reboot by pressing and holding both scroll wheel buttons. 

It couldn’t hurt. 

PS congrats!!


----------

